# Was passiert, wenn Natur auf Technik trifft?



## De_Snoekbaars (30. April 2021)

Dann mache ich mich hier gleich mal unbeliebt  
Diese Masse an Technik ist meinem Empfinden nach unfair gegenüber dem Fisch
(M)ein billig Echolot nutze ich auch nicht zum aufspüren von Fisch, ich bin eh zu blöd um das zu deuten, mir reicht es wenn es mir Kanten, Löcher und Berge anzeigt, Fische erkenne ich da eh keine
Einen e-Motor habe ich bisher nie benutzt oder gebraucht, ich hatte einen 9,9 PS Motor, den konnte man permanent nutzen, beziehungsweise laufen lassen
Beim neuen Boot habe ich einen größeren Motor, den möchte ich beim Angeln alleine schon aus Umweltgründen nicht ständig laufen lassen, daher habe ich einen zusätzlichen e-Motor, ohne GPS 
Zudem unterscheidet sich sicher der Angler, der 150 mal im Jahr mit dem Boot rausfahren kann weil es direkt am Steg vor der Türe liegt und eben der, der nur 10 mal im Jahr unterwegs ist.
Fange ich heute nichts, dann sicher Morgen oder übermorgen, aber sätestens in der nächsten Woche
Muss ich aber 100 Km zum nächsten See fahren, mein Boot aufwändig slippen, danach wieder putzen und zurück nach Hause oder in die Halle fahren dann möchte ich an diesem Tag auch Fische fangen, dann kommt mir diese Technik sicher gelegen und ich würde sie auch nutzen


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. April 2021)

Eine Carbonrute ist am Ende auch nur eine Rute.
Ein erfahrener Angler findet Fische auch ohne Echolot usw. usw.
Viele dieser Dinge dienen hauptsächlich der Industrie und weniger dem Angler.
Ich bin der Überzeugung, dass mit viel Elektronik und Technik nicht mehr gefangen wird, sondern viel Naturerlebnis verloren geht.
Wer also meint, er braucht es>>> so what?


----------



## Elmar Elfers (30. April 2021)

Ich nutze auch ein Echolot. Meist aber nur zur Tiefenbestimmung. Fish-ID ist aus. Letztendlich bestimmen die eigenen Wünsche, die man an seine Angelei knüpft, was mit ans oder aufs Wasser geht. Absoluter Technikfreak mit nur dem neuesten in der Hand und an Bord oder gemütlicher Allrounder, dem das ganze Tackle-Drumherum wumpe ist. Ich zähle mich zu denen, die die Schnittmenge bilden


----------



## Christian.Siegler (30. April 2021)

Ich hab keines dieser Highend-Geräte - nur so ein Wurfecho... 
Wollte mir immer mal ein Gutes besorgen, hätt es nie verwendet, glaub ich. Wenn ich auf Touren unterwegs bin, ist es schön, wenn die Boote mit sowas ausgestattet sind oder man sich eins ausleihen kann. Damit such ich dann Kanten und Struktur - für mehr bin ich zu unerfahren mit solchen Geräten.
Muss aber auch zugeben, dass ich höchst selten vom Boot aus angle - von daher


----------



## Blueser (30. April 2021)

Ich nutze meinen Deeper auch nur, um die Gewässerstruktur zu ermitteln. Reicht mir vollkommen.


----------



## Taxidermist (30. April 2021)

Ich habe mir kürzlich ein Garmin 5" gekauft, für mein Hausgewässer brauche ich das nicht. 
Aber gerade auf großen fremden Gewässern erhoffe ich mir das Auffinden von Strukturen, um nicht erst lange Zeit mit der Erkundung des Gewässers beschäftigt zu sein, damit sich auch Fänge einstellen.
Mit der Technik muss ich mich aber zunächst mal vertraut machen, ist für mich "Neuland"?

Jürgen


----------



## hanzz (30. April 2021)

Ich finde die Technik nicht schlimm. Also zumindest moderne Echos.
Unterwasserkamera/-Drohne finde ich schon ein bisschen fragwürdig.

Aber zu Echos. Das kann man durchaus positiv sehen. 
Zum einen 


Taxidermist schrieb:


> das Auffinden von Strukturen, um nicht erst lange Zeit mit der Erkundung des Gewässers beschäftigt zu sein



Zum anderen hilft so ein Echo beim pelagischen Angeln auf Freiwasser Zander die Tiefe des Köders zu bestimmen und nicht zu tief zu fischen, um zu vermeiden, dass man Zander in zu großen Tiefen beangelt.
Ist ne spannende Sache. 
Auch wenn man beim pelagischen Angeln oft sogar als Verlierer ausgeht. Aber es ist wirklich sehr spannend, seinen Köder zu sehen und einen Fisch aufsteigen zu sehen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. April 2021)

schlimm finde ich die Technik auch nicht, ich brauch sie aber auch nicht.


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. April 2021)

Ich finde die *Instand Fisherma**n* viel schlimmer.....


R.S.


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. April 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ich finde die *Instand Fisherma**n* viel schlimmer.....
> 
> 
> R.S.


was ist das ? oder wer sollen die sein?


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. April 2021)

Ne Teleskopklapprute aus der TV Werbung von vor 20 Jahren.


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ne Teleskopklapprute aus der TV Werbung von vor 20 Jahren.



Aha.
solange er nicht die Coryllus Avelana meint


----------



## thanatos (1. Mai 2021)

nein ich habe die Zeit 3 Km zu rudern und mein Hausgewässer kenne ich ,was 
soll ich da soviel Krempel mitschleppen ja ich habe 2 Elektrische Pieper ( ca 20 Jahre ) und 
schon zweimal benutzt , einmal bei einem Gemeinschaftskarpfenangeln C & R
um eine Sache zu mögen oder nicht muß man sie ausprobiert haben . Das moderne Angeln 
verstehe ich sowieso nicht - warum muß ich meinen Köder mit dem E - betriebenen Boot
auf die andere Seeseite fahren statt gleich dort zu angeln ??? Mein Boilie werfe 
ich locker 80 m weit -sollte doch reichen .


----------



## ragbar (1. Mai 2021)

Mein Beispiel:
In Frankreich sind eine ganze Menge Profi-Guides mit gesponsortem Equipment unterwegs.

Angler(*innen)…. melden sich zu einer Tour an,lagern das Suchen und die Ortskenntnis sowie die technischen Möglichkeiten mal eben an den Guide aus.
Der/die muß sein/ihr Boot und elektronische Helfer zum Fisch- finden auf dem neuesten Stand halten,sonst hat er*sie (Wettbewerbs-)Nachteile gegenüber Guide*in X vom Team Y.

Der Angler(*in)….. will Foto (für FB und Insta)-und Fischausbeute als Gegenleistung für den (propperen) Preis der Ausfahrt.

Die Geräte entsprechen dem neuesten Stand.

Auf der elektronischen Seekarte in maximal technisch möglicher Größe werden, vernetzt mit mindestens 2 weiteren elektronischen Geräten, Paydienste mit Wind und Strömungsangaben overlayed, die sich sekündlich unter Berücksichtigung der Tide ändern.

Aus der eingepflegten Datenbank der Geräte ergibt sich, wann der Guide seinen Gästen wo das okay zum reinhängen der (neuesten, womöglich japanischen,nicht mehr zu toppenden,auch im Preis) Köder gibt.

Ich bin jetzt also mit dem richtigen Köder,der haargenau ins Beutespektrum passt, genau am GPS-Standort zur definierten Stunde xy, an dem sich die Fische hinter den Untersee-Felsen stellen, der Schutz vor der aufkommenden Strömung durch die Tide bietet.
Damit wir nicht abtreiben und eventuell einige Fische ungefangen zurücklassen, hält uns die Elektronik mittels Vernetzung mit dem/den neuesten Power-Elektromotoren,vorne und hinten (am Boot) am Platz.
Wir fahren erst,wenn es nicht mehr beißt und der Guide via Live-Sight keine Fische mehr erkennen kann.

Vor Generationen hat nur der Großvater (der Anrainer) in seinem ganzen Leben herausgefunden, wann man an dem Untersee-Felsen sein mußte,um was zum essen zu fangen.

Das hat er als Lebensgeheimnis an seine Nachkommen, die von seiner investierten  Zeit und seiner Erfahrung profitieren sollten, weitergegeben.

Heute kann das jeder, der das passende elektronische Zeugs,ähm, Equipment finanziert, in Stunden herausfinden und abfischen.

Schöne alte Zeit?


----------



## Rheinspezie (1. Mai 2021)

Schön sarkastisch geschrieben.



R.S.


----------



## hanzz (1. Mai 2021)

Wer gestern die erste Folge von Zander Pro von kanalgratis gesehen hat, konnte bei dem Team von Westin sehen, wie mit VIER Bildschirmen der Zander gesucht und gezielt angeworfen wurde. 
Das kommt schon Playstation Zocken sehr nahe. 
Wäre nicht meine Angelei. 
Aber wem es Spaß bereitet und man es sich leisten kann. 
Denke, das Equipment kostet mehr als mein neuer gebrauchter gekostet hat.


----------



## Rheinspezie (1. Mai 2021)

Jeder vernünftige Bewirtschafter wir das an seinem Gewässer hoffentlich verbieten.

Knallhart gesagt.

R.S.


----------



## hanzz (1. Mai 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Wer gestern die erste Folge von Zander Pro von kanalgratis gesehen hat


Naja. Was aber noch zu ergänzen ist, in 5 Stunden gab es bei massenhaft gesichteten Fischen 2 Zander und 2 oder 3 Hechte. 
Fast jeder Fisch hat nur kurz auf den Köder reagiert und ist abgedreht. 
Dagegen hat das französische Team in Spanien das Gewässer, welches sie halt gut kennen einfach abgeworfen und so um die 15 Fische gefangen.


----------



## ragbar (1. Mai 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Knallhart gesagt.


Hast Du die Ironie in Angler(*innen) nicht verstanden. War mein Hinweis auf die umsichgreifende Genderisierung.


----------



## Rheinspezie (1. Mai 2021)

Alles klar, war ein Mißverständnis - sorry, hab´s gelöscht ! 

R.S.


----------



## ragbar (1. Mai 2021)




----------



## Skott (1. Mai 2021)

ragbar schrieb:


> Mein Beispiel:
> In Frankreich sind eine ganze Menge Profi-Guides mit gesponsortem Equipment unterwegs.
> 
> Angler(*innen)…. melden sich zu einer Tour an,lagern das Suchen und die Ortskenntnis sowie die technischen Möglichkeiten mal eben an den Guide aus.
> ...


Danke für den tollen Beitrag!!!!


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Mai 2021)

Am Ende sind die meißten Elektrotools teure Spielzeuge, die bestimmt nicht zu vermehrten Fängen führen.
Unsere OCC zeigt eindrücklich, wie mit einfachem Gerät gut gefangen wird.


----------



## Waidbruder (1. Mai 2021)

Es ist ja erfreulich, dass viele Angler offenbar auch heute ohne Echolot so gut wie früher fangen. Ich habe festgestellt( gerade beim Zanderangeln), dass es heutzutage selbst mit Echolot schwer ist einen Fisch zu fangen. Und das Gewässern wo vor 30 Jahren ein Echolot quasi überflüssig war, weil Fisch an vielen Stellen und beisswillig vorkam. Heute finde ich zwar immernoch Fische- wenn auch viel weniger als damals und konzentrierter - aber an den Haken gehen die auch nicht von selbst. Ohne Echolot würde ich aber wohl viel Zeit an toten Stellen verbringen.


----------



## ragbar (1. Mai 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Danke für den tollen Beitrag!!!!


Sehr gerne!


----------



## NaabMäx (1. Mai 2021)

Was ist ein Boot?


----------



## NaabMäx (1. Mai 2021)

Erst wenn der letzte Fisch gefangen ist, merken sie, dass sie ihre Hightech-Ausrüstung umsonst gekauft haben.

Meine Meinung zum Guiding mit Hightech in Deutschland, wo C&R verboten ist. Das ist für mich, Raubbau an der Natur.
Wir sind Angler und keine Berufsfischer. 
Ausserdem kann das eh nur ein paar Jahre gut gehen. Wenn die Großfischbestände überfischt sind / nur noch Kleinzeug da ist, -  buchen dann auch noch welche, oder lügt man dann dem zahlenden Gast die Hucke voll?

Gute Ruten, Rollen, Schnüre und Haken bringen nicht mehr Fisch an den Haken, es hilft aber weniger Fisch zu verlieren, der mit abgerissenen Zeug im Maul überlebt, oder auch nicht. Somit = gut für Angler und Fisch. 

Wenn ich an einem großen Gewässer angeln gehen will- wo ich mich nicht aus kenne, z.B. als Urlauber, ohne Hightech, sind die Fänge überschaubar. 
Das ist hald so als Gastanglern - da sind dann buchstäblich alle im selben Boot.

Oder es wird eine aggressivere, teure Besatzstrategie gefahren, was die Karten (nur für die) viel teurer macht. 
Was kostet ein 15-20 Jahre alter Meterhecht vom Züchter? + 1 Großzander usw.
Mal sehen, ob die auch locker 150-200€ oder mehr, für die Tageskarte löhnen oder nur führ Ihr Equipment bereit sind Geld auszugeben.
Oder es werden immer mehr Bewirtschafter sowas verbieten oder hart reglementieren - was sich abzeichnet. (Leider dann auch wieder für den Uferangler, der das nicht nutzt.
Was nicht angehen kann, dass Karten für alle, - wegen den Extremisten, teurer werden müssen.

Eigentlich war abzusehen, dass der Hype, nur solange gehen kann, solange es sehr wenige waren / sind. 

Es ist schwierig gerechte Grenzen zu ziehen. 
In Ländern, wo C&R erlaubt oder gar Vorschrift ist, ist das weniger Relevant und es bleiben auch mehr Arbeitsplätze erhalten.

Ob man alles ganz verbieten muss, oder reglementieren, wird sich Zeigen und ist Gewässer und Anzahl-Nutzer abhängig.

Mir wärs anders auch lieber. 

Meine Meinung. Werden die Gerätehersteller und Vertreiber nicht teilen - was ich verstehe.


----------



## Trollwut (2. Mai 2021)

In einem anderen Thread zu dem Thema hab ich meine Meinung auch schon kundgetan.

Ich möchte nicht ohne Echolot angeln, wenn ich die Möglichkeit dazu habe.
Ich kenne mein Hausgewässer wie meine Westentasche. Dennoch nutze ich quasi immer ein Echolot, explizit beim Wallerangeln.
Natürlich weiß ich, an welcher Ecke ich meinen Köder ablegen muss um zu fangen. 
Aber selbst am übersichtlichen Gewässer sind 4 oder 5 Meter daneben schnell passiert.
Beim lebendigen Köderfisch egal, der schwimmt dahin, wo er hin muss. In Deutschland aber nicht zulässig, also muss ich mich mich mit Alternativködern begnügen, die eben da liegen, wo ich sie abgelegt habe.
Und da machens die wenigen Meter daneben oft aus. Auf dem Echo hab ich mir den Hotspot eingespeichert und kann ihn direkt punktgenau wieder anfahren. Da muss ich nicht fünf mal außen rum zirkeln, bis ich das Ding treffe.

Bild: Abgelassene und am Grund geführte U-Posenmontage (Grüne Linie), die ich so punktgenau in den Unterstand (Gelbe Punkte) ablegen konnte.


----------



## angler1996 (3. Mai 2021)

was ist technischer Fortaschritt?
vom Bambus / Haselnuss über Glasfaser zur 62 mi Kohlefaser?
Vom KNoche als Haken zum chemisch geschärften?
vom Gummiband zur geflochtenen?
die Erfindung des Gummifisch's / Twister - die Kunstköder relativ billig und damit zugängig machte?
elektr. Bissanzeiger?
aus heutiger Sicht teure elektr. Geräte? Betonung liegt auf Teuer und Mehrtzahl--und weiter??

in 10 Jahren ist das ins Hady integriert, gibt's noch ein Drähtchen mit Sensoer zum ins Wasser halten- mit Zusatzgewicht zum Absenken.
Wenns das nicht shcon gibt.

Ich kann sicher für mich entscheiden , ob ich das will oder nicht und wei ich das nutze- aber was techn. geht wird kommen
Fang ich damit mehr ? naja wenn ich mir meine Liste da oben so angucke - ja .
Es ist nur die Frage der Art und der Fähigkeit der Anwendnung- da gilt auch von Nix kommt nix;-))
 denn bei der Technik sitzt der Esel wo??


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Mai 2021)

Zum Thema Echolot: Hier sollte beachtet werden, dass der Einsatz regional abhängig verboten ist.

Beispiel Oberfranken: https://www.tegof.de/service/gesetze/bezirksfischereiverordnung_fuer_oberfranken.html

Zitat: "§ 13 Die Verwendung von Geräten zur Ortung von Fischen und Fischbeständen, die auch zur Auslotung der Gewässertiefe dienen können, ist verboten. Ausnahmen bedürfen der Zustimmung der Fachberatung für Fischerei des Bezirks Oberfranken."

Die Oberfranken sind nicht zimperlich mit Anzeigen, wenn man mit Echolot erwischt wird.


----------



## Blueser (3. Mai 2021)

Bis zum letzten Jahr war das bei uns in Thüringen auch verboten. Im September gab es ein neues Fischerei-Gesetz ohne dieses Verbot. Geht also auch anders.


----------



## fishhawk (3. Mai 2021)

Hallo,


Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Oberfranken sind nicht zimperlich mit Anzeigen, wenn man mit Echolot erwischt wird.


Verbote bringen m.E. auch wenig, wenn man es den einzelnen Anglern überlässt, ob sie sich dran halten wollen oder nicht.

Die Regelung wie in OFr galt ja früher so ähnlich in ganz Bayern.

Auf den Fränkischen Seen waren damals aber trotzdem so einige Boote mit Fishfinder unterwegs.  Manche eher versteckt, andere ganz offen.

Das Highlight war dann ein Artikel im Blinker, wo sogar noch die Bildschirmanzeige als Großbild abgebildet war.

Im Zweifel wird halt der Bewirtschafter enstcheiden, was an seinen Gewässern erlaubt oder verboten ist. 

Wenn der nichts dran ausszusetzen hat, ist es m.E. völlig legitim die technischen Möglichkeiten zu nutzen.

Wird ja keiner dazu gezwungen. 

Mein Fall wäre es nicht. 

Aber trotzdem kein Grund für mich, es der Technikfraktion zu missgönnen.

Solange sich jemand anständig und waidgerecht verhält, ist mir seine Ausrüstung realtiv egal.


----------

